# how many cichlids



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey I have just bought a new aquarium. It's 55 gallons and I have put some rocks in it for the cichlids to hide. I was wondering how many African cichlids will be good for a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of Africans do you want to keep? Different species have different requirements, and not all species are compatible.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

well i saw some pics of a fish call frontosa, it look really pretty.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

_Cyphotilapia frontosa_ is a very large Tanganyikan cichlid, that needs at least a 120g tank for one individual. They reach 15-17" at adulthood, and do well in groups of one male and 3 females. If you like the look of the frontosa, _Neolamprologus sexfaciatus_ is a similar looking fish that only grows to around 6". Do a search on these fish for more info. 
Any of the smaller Tanganyikan cichlids, Malawi mbuna, and some Malawi Haps and Peacocks would be suitable for a 55g. Be sure to research before you buy! :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, malawi4me2!

Just wanted to say that you give good advice.

Thanks!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks flynngriff! :mrgreen:


----------

